# Hope for sr20 automatic owners...



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok I found a site where some guy threw a hs kit in his 97 200 se-r AUTOMATIC ... thats what I am talking about...
I want to try to get in touch with this guy to find out if he still has a tranny...Does anyone here know him?



http://www.brazosport.cc.tx.us/~lshadoff/turbo/


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

That would be Lewis Shadoff aka Dr. Lou

he still has the car very nice guy


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ask him how many tranny's he went through or is he still on his first one?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

He only has one tranny that was built by Level Ten. i have seen the car sevral times but have not road in it sence he put the Level Ten in from talking to him its like night and day.

i have a Det in my auto now with the tranny sliping some.but the car stills run good. i would say if you want to go turbo i would change the tranny fluid to synthetic and add a bigger tranny cooler this will help a lot with the heat and save the tranny.

i hope to put my level ten tranny in soon i hate seeing it on my living room floor  i just have to get some time togather.

if you have question i can try and help


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice.......i hope to det my auto one day...but i didn't know he had a level 10.......thats kinda pricey..


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Don't forget I got a group deal goin through Level 10. Check the group deals section for more details. Spread the word so maybe someday we can get even better group deal prices! (current deal = $2864 for the tranny instead of retail $3264....)


----------

